# booster seat for 5 yr old at kitchen table



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone know of a good booster seat? He doesn't need it for eating, but I feel like he'd be more comfortable at a better height for working on handwriting at the table.


----------



## kkfum (Aug 14, 2005)

nak...not being a smarty-pants or anything, but seriously, a phone book. that's what my 5 yo DD uses.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, we are currently using three encyclopedias, and it puts him at just the right height for writing. But his feet and legs don't really fit under the table like that, and so he's a bit pushed out from the table. I don't know, I thought maybe someone would know of something that was more designed for older kids. Maybe I am barking up the wrong tree and need to just get a better sized table and chair for him. I will probably get another table, I just wanted a quick solution now since buying furniture is further down the road for us.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

A youth chair might fit the bill. I found one at Goodwill for $5 bucks and another at a garage sale for $15. It's a great transition piece between highchair and adult chair.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucy Alden* 
A youth chair might fit the bill. I found one at Goodwill for $5 bucks and another at a garage sale for $15. It's a great transition piece between highchair and adult chair.

great idea!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

something like this one might work
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2908480

I would want to go to a store and check first though, we found our even our 3 year old felt to squashed in the boosters we could find, and thought most of them were to babyish.

IKEA do some children's chairs which are not too expensive
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/ca...ns_ikea/18733/

If he were a bit younger I'd suggest a stokke tripp trapp but I'd find it hard to justify the cost at that age. We do have them as our kids main chairs though and they are great.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

We have these. My petite 8 year old and both my 5 year olds have used them for the last 2 years, and they are such a better solution than a booster, IMO. No more cleaning the grunge that accumulates under a booster, either! I LOVE our kaboosts!!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

My mom used a low-back car seat booster at her house. Worked great!


----------

